# Under 18 expired passport



## Surfbrah (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey just a quick question,
I've applied for a job at my local supermarket and I've made it to the interview stage, I was asked to provide a current passport and drivers license.
I have a drivers license issued by the rta but my passport has expired, as I'm from the UK I have an expired British passport.
I am a permanent resident here and my visa is stamped in my passport, will I still be able to use my expired passport?
I'm 17


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

If you are a permanent resident it doesn't matter if your passport expired or not. Your visa will still be active


----------

